# CO2 tablets?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Ebay links aren't allowed for whatever reason. CO2 tablets can't be a good idea for many reasons, including the fluctuation in CO2 concentration they would cause, the very low concentration in CO2 they would be capable of, and the remaining stuff they would leave in the tank. DIY CO2 is a much better way to get CO2, and Excel is a good alternative.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

ah, ok, thanks for the reply.

I plan on making a DIY co2, it seems easier than the wet/dry filter i made.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

well with some digging into cheap co2 kits, it sounds like the co2 tabs are for use in DIY type co2 systems, not for putting into the tank.

Probably just premixed yeast/sugar type stuff then you add the liquid.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Clint said:


> well with some digging into cheap co2 kits, it sounds like the co2 tabs are for use in DIY type co2 systems, not for putting into the tank.
> 
> Probably just premixed yeast/sugar type stuff then you add the liquid.


What ever it is it is a lot cheaper to just do your on diy mixture. Have read the the jello mixture last longer. Planning to try it one day. Alas another of many plans I have. I need a double to accomplish all of my plans.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

lol, i know how that goes, not only am I tring to figure out the best routes to go for my new 29 gallon planted tank and the 10 gallon shrimp tank, I am also in charge of setting up my mother in-laws new tank. I'm also trying to improve my filter design on m 90 gallon. Luckily her tank will be a fish only fresh water, but it still takes some thought coordinating the decorations and fish so they look well and have a nice color contrast.

What is this jello mixture you mentioned? 
I went ahead and ordered the nutrafin co2 system mainly for the reactor. I got the whole kit for only $10 more than just the reactor, and their fermentation bottle hangs on the back of the tank which is nice since i have a nosy toddler. I've spent so much upgrqading to live plants as it is, whats another $20. :tongue: 
I still plan on using a DIY mixture once the included packets run out(if they aren't expired).


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Clint said:


> What is this jello mixture you mentioned?
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the nutrafin co2 system mainly for the reactor.
> 
> I've spent so much upgrqading to live plants as it is, whats another $20.


Read here that 1 nutrafin system. may not produce enough Co2. Here one uses 2 nutrafins systems in a 180L(48g)

Jello recipe here. Lasts him about 3 months

Yeh, this is hobby you can spend endless on. I keep trying not to spend on it but haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

I was hoping since mine is 29 gallons minus substrate and decoration could get by with just one (box says it covers up to 20 gallons). Bleh, thats my luck for ya. 

The jello link didn't work.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

The jello link doesn't work for me.
Does anyone have a good link?
I have one tank on pressurized, but four more on DIY.
Thank you
Charles


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cbwmn said:


> The jello link doesn't work for me.


Ok, sorry! Now it is here.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone know what type of local stores sell wine yeast? I can find it online, but not at grocery stores. 
This stuff sounds good, won't have to dump out the alcohol with the jello mix as much. 
https://morebeer.com/view_product/16447


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

lol, just saw a guy selling DIY co2 kits on ebay... using 5 GALLON BUCKETS!. lol
of course they want $35 each.. pfft. make it yourself for $6. but would take a bit to figure out the right sugar mix. Use that reusable yeast formula and it could last you quite awhile.

Just search for "co2 crew" on ebay if you wanna see a pic for ideas.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

Just found a 7 pound refurbished co2 bottle for $43, wonder how long that would last a 29 gallon tank. 

(steel tank though, not aluminum)


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Clint said:


> Just found a 7 pound refurbished co2 bottle for $43, wonder how long that would last a 29 gallon tank.
> 
> (steel tank though, not aluminum)


im thinking a year


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Clint said:


> Anyone know what type of local stores sell wine yeast? I can find it online, but not at grocery stores.
> This stuff sounds good, won't have to dump out the alcohol with the jello mix as much.
> https://morebeer.com/view_product/16447


Here stated it only last a little bit longer than the yeast in the stores.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

no need, when u have this!!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/127264-how-make-your-own-diy-co2.html


----------

